# How NOT to squat heavy



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

This guy manages to break nearly all the rules of squatting. Enjoy.

Keep your back neutral, check. Don't round your back or look down, check kinda....


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

Not so good to have the weight sitting on your scapula instead of your traps either


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 1, 2012)

reminds me of when i used to squat lol


----------



## Hurt (Aug 1, 2012)

Reminds me of when I squat.  Well the amount of weight, not the shitty form


----------



## basskiller (Aug 1, 2012)

proper form far outweighs poundage


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 1, 2012)

fuckin clown. smh. leave your ego at the door. k, thanks.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 1, 2012)

What a retard. He should strip all that weight, just use the bar and learn how to squat!


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 1, 2012)

fucking hilarious!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 1, 2012)

Man, glad I am taking the correct route and doing it right! My arm would have popped out of the socket with them that far back.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd be very surprised if he didn't fuck his back up!!


----------



## Infantry87 (Aug 1, 2012)

I couldnt even reach the bar .... Because my lats are so fucking swole lol


----------



## HH (Aug 1, 2012)

He must have felt so embarrassed, packed up his shit, and changed gyms two towns down the next day. I like to see him pull that shit at Planet Fitness!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think his arm fell off torwards the end...


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think that was Darkside in the video.....Right?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 1, 2012)

basskiller said:


> proper form far outweighs poundage



There is no better response then this.

A 1 rep max is not always going to be pretty but damn this guys starting position is so bad the lift has no choice but to fail.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2012)

lmao what a dork


----------



## beasto (Aug 2, 2012)

LMFAO I loooove this video...wait wait I think...SHIT LMAO


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 5, 2012)

That was almost a solid good morning but he even fucked that up. I'm sure he went online later and bragged about his new pr.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 6, 2012)

And he posted a video like this??? hahaha what a fucking retard..


----------



## seamus (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd love to be his doctor, that asshole will be in the ER by tomorrow morning bragging about his 500lb squat and crying about how he can't touch his toes


----------

